# Lazy Sunday



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The girls decided to have a lazy day yesterday


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

soooooo cute! 

Don't you just love days like that


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Lynn, they look adorable and it is so nice to see them curled up together. They obviously love each other


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:w00t: You work them far to hard


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're back in the same spot now - lazy pair of madams 
I'm so glad that they get on so well though. It's lovely to see them cuddled up and grooming each other. Just hope it will stay the same when we have more kittens


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww adorable photos!
love lazy days, you can tell they love eachother!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

They are gorgeous.Lovely to see that they hav e such a close bond already


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

They are gorgeous Lynn , so content together.....fantastic pics............Chris


----------

